# HELPP!!! Only 13 positive test tonight..



## RaeganBABY

Hay guys im Raegan im TOTTALLY new to this cuz tonite i took a pregnancy test and it came back with 2 lines and the box says thats im PREGNANT and i have NO CLUE WHAT TO DO HELP SERIOUSLY i cant tell my parents they will kill me and my boyfriend is gonna dump me): what did you do what should i do now?????


----------



## skyesmom

since you're only 13, i'd really really really recommend you to tell your boyfriend and your parents as soon as possible. not only because you need a doctor's appointment to confirm the pregnancy and establish how far along you are (and i doubt that at age 13 you can have a doctor's appointment without your parents knowing), but because you need support.

they all will of course be shocked, as you are shocked yourself, but they'll come around and they'll be able to help you more than any online internet board. it is hard and tough but you can't hide it from anybody, at least not forever. and since both you and the baby may require extra medical care due to your young age, the sooner you tell them, the better.


----------



## MummyMana

Hey there, I can imagine its gonna be tough, but you really do need to tell your parents, even of you feel like you can't. I know you've only just found out and it seems like a long way off, but sooner or later this baby is gonna need to come out, and there's no hiding that! 

You will also need a doctors appointment asap to make sure you and the baby are healthy and there's no complications :)

And regardless of how he will react, your boyfriend does have a right to know that he is going to be a father :) maybe tell him first and he can help you tell your parents :) good luck!


----------



## Rickles

Hi Hun

You may be able to book an appt with doctor yourself but really I'd tell your parents asap so you have lots of options. If you really can't tell your parents - is there a teacher or much older (as in - in their 20s/30s)family friend you can confide in?? xx


----------



## beanzz

You gotta be a big girl now and face your parents. Good luck :)


----------



## lilyd

You're parents will probably be shocked and possibly upset, but they will be able to help you. If you really can't tell them, then as a previous poster suggested, confide in a teacher or an aunt or somebody else that you trust.

When was your last period and how regular are your periods? This info will help to work out how pregnant you are.

Don't panic x


----------



## ClairAye

You really need to tell everyone and see a doctor/midwife. The sooner the better! Good luck :)


----------



## chellesama

Hey, kiddo,

I come from a huge family where teen pregnancies aren't uncommon. I think it really important for you to understand something:

Your parents aren't mad at you if they hit the roof.

They're scared for your feelings and your future. They're sad that you're going to have to go through so much more to reach a secure future. They're angry and upset with _themselves_ that they didn't do a good enough job to keep you out of this situation. (Never mind that you make your own decisions - it takes a long time to come to grips with the fact that you didn't have a baby, that in fact you had a tiny person who will grow up to make choices of their own and you can't get between them and the world to keep them safe and happy forever.) 

However they react, whatever it looks like, I promise you that this is what's going on inside them. Some parents never have the strength to admit it and will act angry for years, but that's their issue. 

As for your boyfriend...you may be right. But that doesn't mean there won't be someone in the future. You can be sad about him, but you had a life before him and you'll have one after. Promise.

I'm not certain what you're going to do, but I believe you'll make the choice that's right for you. But you will need others, so you're going to have to find someone. There's no gentle way to break the news, so just blurt it out. Better to get it over with quickly than drag it out and spend all that time worrying. 

Be strong, kiddo. You can do it.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I completely agree with the above stated ^^!
At 13, this is very scary, well at any age it is... But I would sit your parents down and tell them immediately, as well as your boyfriend. How old is he by the way? It is going to be ok! There have been a few younger girls on this site since Ive joined and theyve all come out to be amazing mothers. It will be ok!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: 

Firstly, congratulations on your pregnancy. I know it seems really scary but you need to tell your parents asap and make an appointment to see a doctor. Then you can go over your options with the help and support you need. You parents may be a bit shocked and angry at first but that will more than likely turn into support as you try to work things out. 

Good luck! There's a lot of support on this website so keep coming back and let us know how it goes with your parents. Things will be okay :flower: X


----------



## TwilightAgain

Before telling your parents, i'd say test again. I thought I was pregnant 14, I cried all night and felt so scared of telling my family so I didn't. I tested again - no second line. Now i'm 22 and realise that the second line I saw on the first test was only an evap. So i'm so glad I waited before saying anything. I'd double check and if it comes back that you are indeed pregnant, the best thing to do would be to tell your parents as soon as possible. Good luck :flower:


----------



## twinningfishy

also your parents reactions might surprise you, i told my mom while we were looking for things in our garage and i was so terrified, i thought she was going to kill me, i just started crying and basically yelled at her that i was pregnant. She didn't get mad and she didn't yell, she did the exact opposite of everything that i thought she would do. She dropped everything and hugged me. she told me everything was going to be all right and that we'll figure everything out. :] people surprise us. don't stress even if your parents get upset they will come around because they know you need the support.


----------

